# Question about univibe noise when not playing



## jjpinpin (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi!
I just came into a couple of univibe pedals, a danelectro CV1 and a voodoo labs micro vibe. I have a traynor ycs50, a dunlop power brick, and all pedals I have are true bypass. When I have the univibe on and running into the clean channel I don't here any swirly noise when I'm not playing but as soon as I kick in a fuzz or od before or after the vibe either vibe I get a swirley sound even when not playing the guitar. The same thing happens when I engage either vibe on the dirty channel of the amp.
Is this a common thing with all vibe pedals, or is this a bi-product of something with my setup, ie could this be an issue with my dc brick, I have heard these pedals can get "loop noise" or something, I'm not very techy to be honest so I'm not sure.
Any advice to rectify would be greatly appreciated. 
I plan on getting a noise gate soon, likely decimator but I'm wondering if this particular problem can be resolved otherwise.

Cheers


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

Sounds totally normal. When using the clean channel, if you have vibe > clean channel, there's not much gain going on in the clean channel so that's why the noise is very low and not as obvious.

If you kick in some gain before or after the vibe, even when using the clean channel, the noise from the fuzz/OD is being amplified by the vibe (if positioned before), or the fuzz/OD is amplifying noise from the vibe (if positioned after).

When running the vibe into the dirty channel, the dirty channel is amplifying all the noise from all the pedals by itself, that's why you hear the swirly noise.

A gate in your FX loop (if you have one) will be your best bet to preserve most of the preamp tone, but of course YMMV - play around with the gate position, right before amp input, right after the noisiest FX, etc.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a Micro Vibe, and what you describe is normal and shouldn't be cause for concern. I had the fortune to play a friend's original Uni-Vibe years ago when it wasn't a terribly popular effect. It was cool and had that certain under water effect that only the old originals can give, but man was it noisy. They were also bad for robbing volume. Probably impossible to get the sound of the genuine UV without all that hiss/hum and volume drop. In this way the new ones are a vast improvement, but they're not identical to the originals tonally speaking.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jjpinpin said:


> Hi!
> I just came into a couple of univibe pedals, a danelectro CV1 and a voodoo labs micro vibe. I have a traynor ycs50, a dunlop power brick, and all pedals I have are true bypass. When I have the univibe on and running into the clean channel I don't here any swirly noise when I'm not playing but as soon as I kick in a fuzz or od before or after the vibe either vibe I get a swirley sound even when not playing the guitar. The same thing happens when I engage either vibe on the dirty channel of the amp.
> Is this a common thing with all vibe pedals, or is this a bi-product of something with my setup, ie could this be an issue with my dc brick, I have heard these pedals can get "loop noise" or something, I'm not very techy to be honest so I'm not sure.
> Any advice to rectify would be greatly appreciated.
> ...




If you put effects like Univibes, delays chorus effects et cetera, in your effects loop and run the fuzz between the guitar and the amp, I think your swirly noise will be pretty much eliminated. I personally hate noise gates and I don't think you need one.


----------



## jjpinpin (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks for all of the responses, I'll try the vibe in the loop and see how that works then
I agree I'd rather not use a noise gate unless it's for super high gain stuff, I'd hate to use when playing low gain hendrix stuff just to offset some warbles

cheers


----------

